# Happy Thanksgiving U.S.A.



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Just wanted to wish everyone here in the states a very happy Thanksgiving tomorrow. Enjoy this time with your family and friends and remember to give thanks for the things in life that truly matter. I’m blessed to have more than I can count. Being part of this fine group of people is certainly one of them. Cheers


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hear!! Hear!!!


----------



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## frankliu2012 (2 mo ago)

Hello!!! This is the first post for me in the forum!!!😃


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

frankliu2012 said:


> Hello!!! This is the first post for me in the forum!!!😃


Welcome!


----------



## frankliu2012 (2 mo ago)

Slide-Easy said:


> Welcome!


Thank you the first welcome!


----------



## Jld (3 mo ago)

I remember learning in 3rd grade how Thanksgiving came to be but I was never taught this! 😮.
Happy Thanksgiving all and Cheers! 🍻


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving and to all a good day!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. I would also like to wish everyone a wonderful day to be thankful.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Pull out all the stops today. 
Use fresh cranberries. 
Throw a few extra marshmallows on your yam.
Bet on the Lions though you know better. 
Open that bottle you've been saving.
Pay no attention to the doomsayers.
Here's hoping you're surrounded by love on this final Thanksgiving!


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

Got the smoker, firepit, cigar, bourbon glass and target box ready to go.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I am thankful for slingshots and a community of people that share the enthusiasm .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys on the East Coast and all of your great holidays 🤠 
It's actually strange to a lot of us out here in the west, who's european families started arriving here back in the mid 1500's, around a century before the Pilgrims landed back east. But... that's history 🤠🌵🍻🌵🤠
Happy Thankgiving 🤠🍻🤠


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

frankliu2012 said:


> Hello!!! This is the first post for me in the forum!!!😃


Welcome! Remember to head on over to the introduction page and feel free to say hello. And happy thanksgiving too. 😀


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving from NYC! A few pics from today's parade.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from NYC! A few pics from today's parade.
> 
> View attachment 380207
> View attachment 380208
> ...


Just unbelievable! The only floats I’ve ever seen have been in movies or on TV. Although we do have balloons every year, so not a bad trade off. I’ll have to make my way out there to see them some day!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

missed Thanksgiving,fighting a TMJ migraine,but thankful im still here,lol


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Belated happy Thanksgiving.

I finally finished off the last of the leftovers.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@skarrd - damn migraines are no fun. We’re all glad you’re still here too brother. I ended up testing positive for covid on thanksgiving day lol. Dang shit. Not only was I sick but also pissed off I was sick from some manmade garbage. That’s all I’ll say about that here though 😂.

@MakoPat - Happy belated thanksgiving man! It’s good to see you back around again for sure. Hope you’ve been doing well.


----------

